# Bottom Mounted PSU, fan facing Up or Down?Case is in carpet.



## litwicki24 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

- PSU: FX XXX Edition Pro Modularny 80Plus Bronze - 750W (P1-750X-XXB9)

http://www.morele.net/zasilacz-xfx-xxx-edition-pro-modularny-80plus-bronze-750w-p1-750x-xxb9-554274/

- case: Centurion 590

http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mid-tower/centurion-590/


Question: Should this PSU be mounted with the fan facing UP, or Down, or it doesn't matter?

The PSU mounts on the bottom.

System is on carpet. Should i mount psu with fan up or down? My friend telling me that i must using psu with fan facing down. Case is Cooler Master Centurion 590. What now? I am confused. Its my picture of case.. HELP!


----------



## suraswami (Oct 22, 2014)

Fan facing down (with proper filter) and use this.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003BYRO7O/?tag=tec06d-20

I have that stand and its easy to just roll the CPU and vacuum the floor.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 22, 2014)

Matters absolutely none for functionality! Looks like there is a fair amount of room to still allow for sufficient air flow to the PSU fan if it were to face down. As stated you could add a filter if you are worried about dirt, or just install the PSU fan up and be done with it!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 22, 2014)

Ideally, you want the fan facing down, since it is the intake, if you have a bottom intake vent for the PSU (which your 590 does).  This makes the PSU be a separate circulation system, that takes air from outside (cool), instead of sucking in warm air from your case, and exhausts it outside (warm).  This is ideal, but not critical.

Like @suraswami said, get it up off the ground if there is no hard floor and airflow under the case.  Also, you definately want a filter, of which you can find many different sizes at nearly all online retailers.  Just measure the size in mm, since most will be listed like that.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 22, 2014)

Actually my psu is mounted with fan facing down. Case is on carpet. Its ok or its any risk to damage PSU because it is on carpet?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 22, 2014)

litwicki24 said:


> Actually my psu is mounted with fan facing down. Case is on carpet. Its ok or its any risk to damage PSU because it is on carpet?



Will not damage immediately, but slowly it will, because the fan will suck all the crap from the carpet and probably no room to breathe too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 22, 2014)

If you HAVE to do it like that, then have the fan face upward.  It's better for it to get warm case air into the PSU than almost no air, and full of dust and carpet fibers.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 22, 2014)

It looks like an area rug rather than wall to wall carpeting.  In my experience area rugs don't shed that many fibers; I have my own case with a bottom mounted PSU near an area rug and have not had a large buildup of dust.  When I had the case in a bedroom with wall to wall carpeting though, it got filled with dust very quickly. A filter, of course, is always a good idea, even if you have hard floors.


----------



## javaking (Oct 22, 2014)

I have mine on board.Cause the carpet will shed some of it fibers to the screen. Keep the screen clean.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 23, 2014)

But what if my carpet is clean, without powder and hairs. So then my case can be at carpet with psu with fan facing down? Its not dangerous?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 23, 2014)

litwicki24 said:


> But what if my carpet is clean, without powder and hairs. So then my case can be at carpet with psu with fan facing down? Its not dangerous?


because its thick, it would affect the air that sucked to your psu
that the air will be less than normal air


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

It's like you putting a pillow over your face and trying to breathe. The PSU is the most critical part of your system, so please give it air.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 23, 2014)

I

It should look like this? Is this ok?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, something like that is much better!  I see a clean, clear pathway to provide air to the bottom intake for PSU.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 23, 2014)

I have found somebody other pc from pcpartpicker.com and he has psu with fan facing down and on carpet. Its bad then ? Look:


----------



## o stewart (Oct 23, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yes, something like that is much better!  I see a clean, clear pathway to provide air to the bottom intake for PSU.



Or, if you don't have any pets or children, or boisterous, drunken friends/relatives, leave the door off. Then you never have to worry about getting too hot in there.  It will get dusty in there but..... dust conquers all!


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 23, 2014)

Somebody told me:


"Face fan down:

PSU pulls air from under case and exhausts out the back, fan may be blocked by not enough air flow and could die."


So why many peoples have psus with fan facing down?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

litwicki24 said:


> Somebody told me:
> 
> 
> "Face fan down:
> ...


 
Because as long as there is open space underneath the case, and the Case has an air intake opening for the PSU, this is theoretically the best position for the PSU, since it gets fresh air from outside and sends hot air out the back.  In that case the PSU will not die a premature death.

Now, as I said, "theoretically", because the positioning is not a HUGE deal, *as long as it is getting air*.  Being at the bottom of a well-ventilated case, if you wanted to have the fan facing up, because perhaps there was no open space underneath your case, then that is also fine, because the air it draws in is only going to be warm, not hot.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok finally . I want to ask you guys. Is here enough room for airflow to the fan in my psu? Here are the screens what is looking :

( first screen are my pc ) Is here enough room for airflow to the fan in my psu here?













( second screen is not my screen, but position is like on my psu )


----------



## erixx (Oct 23, 2014)

Do whatever gives you CLEAN and COOL air for PSU. WHATEVER! 1 centimeter or 1/2 inch is enough under the case to provide air. Stands, filters, upside/down, changing the Universe, killing animals, WHATEVER.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2014)

litwicki24 said:


> But what if my carpet is clean, without powder and hairs. So then my case can be at carpet with psu with fan facing down? Its not dangerous?



If youre going to set it on the floor get a wooden board or something. Your carpet is never really clean youll still get dust, hair, skin, insects, carpet fibers in there.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 23, 2014)

The most important question. Is here enough room for airflow to the fan in my psu? There is enough room under the case to provide air to PSU?


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> *If youre going to set it on the floor get a wooden board or somet*hing. Your carpet is never really clean youll still get dust, hair, skin, insects, carpet fibers in there.



+1      I used a shelf I had laying around from a cheap bookcase for one of mine.

That said, I usually go fan up in my builds so it draws filtered air from inside the case and the psu components (pcb's, caps, coils, etc) aren't hanging upside down. The only thing you need to be careful of going fan up is dropping a screw in the psu


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

You tell us. Can you feel air? We've given you all the information, and you can do it either way. You make it however you are comfortable with.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 23, 2014)

fan up to suck air from the case. i had mine down, i used to use a fluffy ish table cloth and it used to get hot and shut itself off

if you can open the PSU and reverse the fan, it shouldnt be that much of a problem.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 23, 2014)

I will add to my case non reference card Evga Gtx 980 ACX with 2 fans. So question now. Which way of plug PSU will be better,with fan facing up or facing down? Which way should i go ,for better airflow and better GPU temperatures?Damn i am confused. !


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2014)

litwicki24 said:


> I will add to my case non reference card Evga Gtx 980 ACX with 2 fans. So question now. Which way of plug PSU will be better,with fan facing up or facing down? Which way should i go ,for better airflow and better GPU temperatures?Damn i am confused. !



the fan in the psu sucks air into it. If you have tower on carpet put the psu up. If not put it down. Risk of having psu up is dropping objects into it. If youre worried about the gpu heat have stronger fans at front of case and weaker 1s in back to reduce dust. You can take case to a shop and have them cut holes in the side panel with points to screw down intake fans.Plain and simple


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 24, 2014)

There is enough room under the case to provide air to PSU?
I need to add some material between the carpet and the bottom of the case for improve room for airflow to the fan in my psu? ( like sheet of cardboard, a piece of wood, or book )
I must raise the case up a couple inches and put something under it? Or not? What you think about that?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok a piece of wood plank to elevate it and reduce chance of carpet fibers from getting in


----------



## 64K (Oct 24, 2014)

OP go to your local hardware store and look in the dumpster for a clean piece of plywood or a couple of boards big enough for your case. Generally hardware stores will cut down sheets of plywood for customers and if a piece is too small to sell they toss it out. Setting your PC on carpet is a bad idea and you can solve the problem for free so why not.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't have a shaggy carpet or even low pile carpet.. Anyway 64k , can you give me some picture ?  I want to see. what it should be like case with piece of plywood under ok?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2014)

So do you have a hard floor then?


----------



## 64K (Oct 24, 2014)

litwicki24 said:


> I don't have a shaggy carpet or even low pile carpet.. Anyway 64k , can you give me some picture ?  I want to see. what it should be like case with piece of plywood under ok?



You can cut down the piece of wood so that you probably won't be able to see it. As long as it's big enough to sit on the case stands. It's not just the air flow to your PSU that's the problem. PSUs have been known to go out with sparks. Why chance a burned spot on your carpet.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

He's got an area rug. Only the OP can know for sure. He's going to have to put his hand down there and feel if airflow is going into his PSU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Gotta keep any type of rug/carpet away from bottom of case, plus over time fibers from rugs do get scattered. And front intake fans do pull fibers in.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 24, 2014)

64K said:


> You can cut down the piece of wood so that you probably won't be able to see it. As long as it's big enough to sit on the case stands. It's not just the air flow to your PSU that's the problem. PSUs have been known to go out with sparks. Why chance a burned spot on your carpet.


What you mean "It's not just the air flow to your PSU that's the problem"?So i dont have enough room for airflow to the fan in my psu? There is not enough room under the case to provide air to PSU?  Can you explain?


----------



## 64K (Oct 24, 2014)

litwicki24 said:


> What you mean "It's not just the air flow to your PSU that's the problem"?So i dont have enough room for airflow to the fan in my psu? There is not enough room under the case to provide air to PSU?  Can you explain?



Do like rtwjunkie said and put your hand behind your case where the PSU exhausts air and see if there is any airflow and then lift the rear of the case a few inches off the rug and see if the airflow goes way up to determine how much sitting on the rug is constricting airflow if any. Until you do that we can only go around in circles with you trying to figure something out that will take a couple of seconds for you to find out for certain on your own.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyway 64k , can you give me some picture FROM INTERNET? I want to see. what it should be like case with piece of plywood under ok?


----------



## WildChild2 (Oct 24, 2014)

elevate case off of carpet, get filters, and mount so PSU draws air in from bottom....need cool air to cool PSU...not warm case air...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2014)

How about you take better pics of your case. No matter how you slice it carpet/area rugs are bad for cases with bottom psu intakes, it introduces fibers/hair/skin/dust into the fan of the psu thus creates more heat, doesnt allow for proper airflow, plus increases failure rate of psu and a fire hazard. Its like you putting a plastic bag over your head, or sticking your nose into the carpet. Elevate the case with a thick book if sitting on carpet/area rug. Or get some plywood or plank. We have expressed this already several times stop being a burrow and do it.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 24, 2014)

Last question. Can you look at that picture?:This is the way what i want to plug my psu on that case.






Is here enough room for airflow to the fan in my psu? There is enough room under the case to provide air to PSU?
I must raise the case up a couple inches and put something under it? Or not? What you think about that? Thx


----------



## 64K (Oct 24, 2014)

64K said:


> Do like rtwjunkie said and put your hand behind your case where the PSU exhausts air and see if there is any airflow and then lift the rear of the case a few inches off the rug and see if the airflow goes way up to determine how much sitting on the rug is constricting airflow if any. Until you do that we can only go around in circles with you trying to figure something out that will take a couple of seconds for you to find out for certain on your own.



Do the above and you will know. A reasonable person would do that. It would take you 1/10th the time it takes for you to make one  post about something only you can answer with certainty. Look at all the time you are posting the same question and all the time members are spending trying to help you and you won't even put your hand behind your case and check for airflow from the PSU. That's not sensible so I'm done with this thread.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Since it appears youre on a hard floor you'll need to clean often to keep the area around your case dust/hair free and clean the intake often or elevate the case off the floor, i set my tower up on my desk to reduce dust intake.

You have your answers now stop worrying and implement them.

Unsub


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

litwicki24 said:


> Last question. Can you look at that picture?:This is the way what i want to plug my psu on that case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think take 2 blocks of wood up to an inch thick and as wide as the case And set one accross the back end, and one at the front end, and you will be fine.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 24, 2014)

my god this thread ... the fail ... the ignorance the ... plain old what in the fuck ... come on people this is not rocket science


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 26, 2014)

Can i put under case something like that ( cardboard )?


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 27, 2014)

Best way is with the fan facing up drawing air from the inside of the case and out the back of it. Sure it uses the warm air from inside the case, but no chance of sucking carpet fibers, dust etc into the PSU and it also acts as a second exhaust for case ventilation, the more airflow you can get the better.


----------

